# mina (mujer) - otros nombres



## Calambur

Una curiosidad me carcome.
He visto este hilo, pero no me aporta el dato que deseo conocer.
El DRAE dice:


> 11. f. _Arg., Bol. y Ur._ mujer.


pero tengo para mí que el término *mina* es lunfardo, y si bien es cierto que significa mujer, no se aplica a cualquier mujer sino a aquellas que todavía están _en carrera_, a las que los hombres consideran apetecibles.
Ejemplo:
_Mina que fue en otro tiempo_
_la más papa milonguera_
_y en esas noches tangueras_
_fue la reina del festín._
("El motivo", de Pascual Contursi).
Aclaración: "papa" es una persona de gran belleza; una mujer hermosa.

Mi pregunta es: ¿en sus países, cómo se refieren a las mujeres con las características señaladas?


----------



## Vampiro

Por acá "mina".
Entre una colección de epítetos más...
Saludos.
_


----------



## Namarne

Hola: 

Yo imagino sustituir *mina *en esa letra que incluyes y no se me ocurre otra cosa que *mujer*. No diría *chica*; y para alguien que no está _en carrera_, como dices, diría *señora*. Creo que *hembra *aportaría vulgaridad, sería demasiado explícito, así que jamás lo emplearía.


----------



## Rayines

Calambur said:


> ...............pero tengo para mí que el término *mina* es lunfardo, y si bien es cierto que significa mujer, no se aplica a cualquier mujer sino a aquellas que todavía están _en carrera_, a las que los hombres consideran apetecibles.


Sin embargo, también aplicamos el término para referirnos a alguna mujer con otro tipo de carrera admirable. No sé, llegó a los 70 investigando sobre algo del campo médico; en ese caso  hablamos de una "mina muy capaz" (claro, también resulta apetecible, pero por otros motivos), así como también puede usarse muy despectivamente.


----------



## ManPaisa

_*Vieja*_, por estos lados.  
No tiene nada que ver con edad.


----------



## Camilo1964

Chama, Jeva y Pava, por aquí


----------



## Metzaka

ManPaisa said:


> _*Vieja*_, por estos lados.


 En México también.


----------



## GringoenBolivia

Dicen mina en partes de Bolivia(el occidente).  en Santa Cruz dicimos pelada, nena


----------



## horusankh

Calambur said:


> pero tengo para mí que el término *mina* es lunfardo, y si bien es cierto que significa mujer, no se aplica a cualquier mujer sino a aquellas que todavía están _en carrera_, a las que los hombres consideran apetecibles.


Hola:

Aunque no entiendo exactamente a qué te refieres con "estar en carrera", a las que los hombres consideran apetecibles por acá alguna vez he oído que les dicen "bombón" o "bomboncito", aunque lo más general es "cuero", "cuerazo", y sí, también "vieja", incluso "cuero de vieja" .

Saludos.


----------



## 8-bit

Yo (siendo mexicano) considero que _vieja_ es más bien un término despectivo, machista incluso.

Una forma vulgar de referirse a cualquier mujer, pues, esté _en carrera_ o no.


----------



## Calambur

¡Gracias, linda gente, por contarme cómo les dicen a las minas! Voy a anotar los nombres porque hay mucha variedad.



Rayines said:


> también aplicamos el término para referirnos a alguna mujer con otro tipo de carrera admirable. No sé, llegó a los 70 investigando sobre algo del campo médico; en ese caso hablamos de una "mina muy capaz"...


Sí, es cierto, pero a mí me parece que en ese caso significa mujer: "una mujer muy capaz".



horusankh said:


> Aunque no entiendo exactamente a qué te refieres con "estar en carrera", a las que los hombres consideran apetecibles por acá alguna vez he oído que les dicen "bombón" o "bomboncito", aunque lo más general es "cuero", "cuerazo", y sí, también "vieja", incluso "cuero de vieja" .


"Estar en carrera" es estar todavía en edad de merecer, o un poco más inclusive, pero en buenas condiciones físicas... 
"Bombón" y "bomboncito" están muy lindas (por aquí se decían, pero me parece que han caído en desuso).


----------



## ManPaisa

> Una forma vulgar de referirse a cualquier mujer, pues, esté _en carrera_ o no.


 
No recuerdo que en el DF se refieran a una señora mayor como _vieja_, a menos que quede claro que lo digan por su edad. Para mis amigos mexicanos, _una_ _vieja_ es una _mujer apetecible._ Y no me da la impresión de que sea un término vulgar, sino coloquial.


----------



## Pinairun

Yo he oído: _¡Vaya gachí!_

de lo que el MM dice: Mujer o muchacha. Se emplea al requebrarlas o al referirse a ellas los hombres.


----------



## coquis14

Calambur said:


> ¡Gracias, linda gente, por contarme cómo les dicen a las minas! Voy a anotar los nombres porque hay mucha variedad.
> 
> Sí, es cierto, pero a mí me parece que en ese caso significa mujer: "una mujer muy capaz".
> 
> 
> "Estar en carrera" es estar todavía en edad de merecer, o un poco más inclusive, pero en buenas condiciones físicas...
> "Bombón" y "bomboncito" están muy lindas (por aquí se decían, pero me parece que han caído en desuso).


 Mina no sólo se aplica a mujeres bellas ,involucra a mujeres en general , exceptuando a las viejitas...
Bombón no es un término caído en desuso tampoco , sigue vigente.Un término que no han nombrado aún , creo , es "chava" en Méjico.

Saludos


----------



## darguc

En el norte de México les decimos *morras*, creo que tambien la usan los chicanos, chava es para referirse a una mujer joven.


----------



## Ynez

_Mina_ aquí se usa tanto para hombres como mujeres con este sentido:



> 7. f. Persona o cosa que abunda en cualidades dignas de aprecio, o de que puede sacarse algún provecho o utilidad. Este hombre es una mina. Este libro es una mina de noticias curiosas.




"Bombón" se usa aquí también con la idea que dais.


----------



## coquis14

Ynez said:


> _Mina_ aquí se usa tanto para hombres como mujeres con este sentido:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bombón" se usa aquí también con la idea que dais.


 Acá también se usa en ese sentido para ambos , pero la palabra en cuestión en este caso viene del lunfrado.

Saludos


----------



## Metzaka

darguc said:


> En el norte de México les decimos *morras*, creo que tambien la usan los chicanos, chava es para referirse a una mujer joven.


 Y *rucas*.

Saludos


----------



## Lemmy

Ynez said:


> _Mina_ aquí se usa tanto para hombres como mujeres con este sentido:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Bombón" se usa aquí también con la idea que dais.


 
Pero eso se refiere a una mina de extracción de minerales o de cosas de valor. 

El termino mina deriva de fé*mina.* Es lunfardo =)


----------



## 8-bit

ManPaisa said:


> No recuerdo que en el DF se refieran a una señora mayor como _vieja_, a menos que quede claro que lo digan por su edad. Para mis amigos mexicanos, _una_ _vieja_ es una _mujer apetecible._ Y no me da la impresión de que sea un término vulgar, sino coloquial.


Como mexicano, te lo puedo asegurar...

Por supuesto, depende de la percepción de cada quién, pero no cualquiera se atrevería a llamarle "vieja" a una mujer en su cara. Es casi una ofensa en muchos casos.

Te pongo algunos ejemplos de su uso:

Un esposo a su mujer: "¿Que pasó, _vieja_?" (Ojo: La esposa no necesariamente es una mujer "apetecible")

Un niño a otro: "¡Pareces _vieja_!" (Bastante despectivo, y refiriéndose a la mujer en general)

Una mujer hablando de otra: "Esa _vieja_ me cae muy mal..." (Cuando alguien habla mal de una mujer es muy común que no le llame _señora_ o simplemente _mujer;_ le llaman *vieja*)

Vaya, mi punto es que no es solamente un sinónimo de "mina". "Vieja" tiene muchos usos y la mayoría en un contexto negativo.

Saludos.


----------



## ManPaisa

8-bit said:


> Vaya, mi punto es que no es solamente un sinónimo de "mina". "Vieja" tiene muchos usos y la mayoría en un contexto negativo.


 
Nadie ha dicho que lo sea.  

De igual manera, *mina* tiene muchos otros usos.


----------



## 8-bit

ManPaisa said:


> Nadie ha dicho que lo sea.
> 
> De igual manera, *mina* tiene muchos otros usos.


Me incluyo. No estoy tratando de demostrar nada.

Simplemente doy ejemplos del uso de la palabra en mi país, para que los compañeros extranjeros puedan darse una idea.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Lemmy said:


> Pero eso se refiere a una mina de extracción de minerales o de cosas de valor.
> 
> El termino mina deriva de fé*mina.* Es lunfardo =)


¡Qué interesante! No lo había pensado.
Oscar Conde dice: *mina*. f. Mujer (Es el ital. jergal _mina_, de igual significado).
Pero lo de "fémina" cierra perfecto (tal vez a Conde se le escapó una tortuga).

Eso de _vieja_ que dicen ManPaisa y 8-bit por aquí tiene algunos de los usos que mencionan, pero suena medio feo.
De todas las palabras que han aportado, la que oyó Pinairun, _gachí, _me resulta la más sugestiva... (creo que, de haber oído _¡Vaya gachí!_ hubiera entendido).

Agradezco de nuevo la atención que me han prestado todos.


----------



## ManPaisa

8-bit said:


> Me incluyo. No estoy tratando de demostrar nada.
> Simplemente doy ejemplos del uso de la palabra en mi país, para que los compañeros extranjeros puedan darse una idea.



Pero es que el hilo pregunta por los términos regionales que equivalgan al _*mina*_ argentino, cuando se usa para referirse a una mujer 'deseable'.


----------



## Wolfito

coquis14 said:


> Acá también se usa en ese sentido para ambos , pero la palabra en cuestión en este caso viene del lunfrado.
> 
> Saludos


 
Disculpa mi ignorancia, ¿A qué te refieres con lunfardo? He visto ya esta palabra pero no he investigado mucho.

Saludos.


----------



## Ynez

Calambur said:


> (creo que, de haber oído _¡Vaya gachí!_ hubiera entendido).



Y si oyes _¡Menuda tía buena!_ seguro que también lo entiendes.


----------



## coquis14

Wolfito said:


> Disculpa mi ignorancia, ¿A qué te refieres con lunfardo? He visto ya esta palabra pero no he investigado mucho.
> 
> Saludos.


http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/lunfardo
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=75696

Saludos


----------



## Rosariono

Calambur said:


> Una curiosidad me carcome.
> He visto este hilo, pero no me aporta el dato que deseo conocer.
> El DRAE dice:
> 
> pero tengo para mí que el término *mina* es lunfardo, y si bien es cierto que significa mujer, no se aplica a cualquier mujer sino a aquellas que todavía están _en carrera_, a las que los hombres consideran apetecibles.
> Ejemplo:
> _Mina que fue en otro tiempo_
> _la más papa milonguera_
> _y en esas noches tangueras_
> _fue la reina del festín._
> ("El motivo", de Pascual Contursi).
> Aclaración: "papa" es una persona de gran belleza; una mujer hermosa.
> 
> Mi pregunta es: ¿en sus países, cómo se refieren a las mujeres con las características señaladas?


 
Disculpándome por hablar de un tema tan doloroso, les diré que escuché de fuente muy atendible, que en Argentina, proviene de la época de la colonia. Se habría tratado de un pueblo africano de gente hermosa que, en la época de la esclavitud, eran de precio elevado. Era una muestra de poderío económico tener en casa ese tipo de esclavos, especialmente mujeres. De modo que en los corrillos podía decirse por ejemplo: “Don Manuel tiene una mina muy bonita, no dejes de verla”.
Parece ser que, dado que el dueño de la esclava la utilizaba para todo servicio, el término evolucionó a “mujerzuela”. Por eso hoy, siempre hablando de Argentina, la gente mayor considera de mal gusto llamar mina a una mujer. Pero la de, digamos, cuarenta años para abajo, hombres y mujeres, coloquialmente, se refieren a una mujer como mina sin connotaciones peyorativas. “Fui al Jugado y la mina de Mesa de Entradas me dijo que estaba todo bien”.


----------



## garompeta

Pregunta, quien esa persona "atendible", si pudiera contar la fuente de dicha información para confirmarlo me sería de gran ayuda.
Gracias,

garompeta


----------



## Rosariono

garompeta said:


> Pregunta, quien esa persona "atendible", si pudiera contar la fuente de dicha información para confirmarlo me sería de gran ayuda.
> Gracias,
> 
> garompeta



Escuché la anécdota por televisión. La relataba Gerardo Sofovic.
No había mencionado la fuente, porque no veo la forma de confirmarla.
Cordialmente.
Rosariono


----------



## Calambur

Vampiro said:


> Me robaste las palabras de los dedos.


¿Tus dedos tienen palabras...? Los míos tienen uñas...
Ahora, en serio: mi diccionario etimológico del lunfardo -el de Oscar Conde- dice:
*mina. *f.  Mujer. (Es el ital. jergal _mina_, de igual signif.).


----------



## quedamucho

Mina: en un principio se designaba así  a la mujer del ladrón. Hoy, a todas las mujeres

http://www.satlink.com/usuarios/f/fm2000/lunfa.htm

Mina: Mujer, dicha expresion se originó en la inmigracion negra a la Argentina, la cual se hallaba compuesta por senegaleses y "minas". Éstos últimos eran famosos por la belleza de sus mujeres negras, de tal forma que en la época de la colonia, cuando se queréa decir que una mujer era hermosa, se decía que era una mina. La palabra se fue degradando con el paso por los cabarets de tal forma que hoy se usa en forma peyorativa

http://www.scribd.com/doc/249322/Diccionario-de-lunfardo

¿Hay palabras del lunfardo que se encuentran
aún hoy en Italia?
Bueno, algunas cambiaron y otras no cambiaron.
A ver, por ejemplo: “A las cinco de
la matina con la mina, con la mina, con la
mina voy al bulín”, dice un viejísimo tango.
Por ejemplo, “matina” es una palabra
claramente italiana, y “mina” también es
una palabra traída por los italianos, pero
es una voz más bien del proxenetismo.
La mujer es la mina, pero porque es rentable;
una mina para explotar.

http://www.pyc-revista.com/numAnt/num8/en/2_LUNFARDO.pdf

*Mina:* Mujer. Inicialmente se usaba con connotaciones peyorativas. Es un vocablo lunfardo que se forja con la aféresis de la palabra italiana *femmina* y la contracción de la gallega menina, a lo que se suma el juego de lenguaje metafórico usado por los proxenetas, ya que la mujer con su cuerpo les reportaba riquezas, como una mina.

PD:Si hay algo que me queda claro, es su origen machista.
Saludos!!


----------



## Rosariono

Vampiro. Como le decía a Garompeta, si buscás fuentes del lunfardo, no consultes a Dante Alighieri.
Ahí va otra fuente coincidente, citada por Quedamucho. Espero que te parezca respetable.

http://www.satlink.com/usuarios/f/fm2000/lunfa.htm


----------



## coquis14

quedamucho said:


> Mina: en un principio se designaba así a la mujer del ladrón. Hoy, a todas las mujeres
> 
> http://www.satlink.com/usuarios/f/fm2000/lunfa.htm
> 
> Mina: Mujer, dicha expresion se originó en la inmigracion negra a la Argentina, la cual se hallaba compuesta por senegaleses y "minas". Éstos últimos eran famosos por la belleza de sus mujeres negras, de tal forma que en la época de la colonia, cuando se queréa decir que una mujer era hermosa, se decía que era una mina. La palabra se fue degradando con el paso por los cabarets de tal forma que hoy se usa en forma peyorativa
> 
> http://www.scribd.com/doc/249322/Diccionario-de-lunfardo
> 
> ¿Hay palabras del lunfardo que se encuentran
> aún hoy en Italia?
> Bueno, algunas cambiaron y otras no cambiaron.
> A ver, por ejemplo: “A las cinco de
> la matina con la mina, con la mina, con la
> mina voy al bulín”, dice un viejísimo tango.
> Por ejemplo, “matina” es una palabra
> claramente italiana, y “mina” también es
> una palabra traída por los italianos, pero
> es una voz más bien del proxenetismo.
> La mujer es la mina, pero porque es rentable;
> una mina para explotar.
> 
> http://www.pyc-revista.com/numAnt/num8/en/2_LUNFARDO.pdf
> 
> *Mina:* Mujer. Inicialmente se usaba con connotaciones peyorativas. Es un vocablo lunfardo que se forja con la aféresis de la palabra italiana *femmina* y la contracción de la gallega menina, a lo que se suma el juego de lenguaje metafórico usado por los proxenetas, ya que la mujer con su cuerpo les reportaba riquezas, como una mina.
> 
> PD:Si hay algo que me queda claro, es su origen machista.
> Saludos!!


 Ésta es la clase de cosas que me gusta leer, muy bueno el aporte.


----------



## El peruano

*Mi pregunta es: ¿en sus países, cómo se refieren a las mujeres con las características señaladas?[/*QUOTE]


Pues en mi país no usamos esa palabra, pero tenemos otras jergas, por ejemplo:

Germa, costilla, etc ... otras más que no recuerdo por ahora.


----------



## Rosariono

El peruano said:


> *Mi pregunta es: ¿en sus países, cómo se refieren a las mujeres con las características señaladas?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Pues en mi país no usamos esa palabra, pero tenemos otras jergas, por ejemplo:
> 
> Germa, costilla, etc ... otras más que no recuerdo por ahora.



Peruano. 

En Argentina, a forma "tradicional" es la que refleja el tango titulado "flor de fango".

*Mina que te manyo de hace rato,
perdoname si te bato
de que yo te vi nacer...
Tu cuna fue un conventillo
alumbrado a querosén.*

Como decía en un comentario anterior, la gente mayor no emplea el término sino peyorativamente, en un significado cercano a mujer de la vida.

Pero, digamos, los menores de cuarenta años, lo emplean como sinónimo de mujer: "fui a la caja y la mina me atendió enseguida".

Rosariono.


----------



## Vampiro

Rosariono said:


> Vampiro. Como le decía a Garompeta, si buscás fuentes del lunfardo, no consultes a Dante Alighieri.
> Ahí va otra fuente coincidente, citada por Quedamucho. Espero que te parezca respetable.
> 
> http://www.satlink.com/usuarios/f/fm2000/lunfa.htmhttp://www.satlink.com/usuarios/f/fm2000/lunfa.htmhttp://www.satlink.com/usuarios/f/fm2000/lunfa.htmhttp://www.satlink.com/usuarios/f/fm2000/lunfa.htm


 
Respetables me parecen todas las fuentes.  Lo que no me parece es que todas puedan ser tomadas con la misma seriedad.
Y algunas son francamente un chiste.
Te agradezco el link, lo tendré en cuenta; aunque breve, parece ser un listado bastante acertado.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Rosariono

Vampiro said:


> Respetables me parecen todas las fuentes.  Lo que no me parece es que todas puedan ser tomadas con la misma seriedad.
> Y algunas son francamente un chiste.
> Te agradezco el link, lo tendré en cuenta; aunque breve, parece ser un listado bastante acertado.
> Saludos.
> _



Vampiro.
Por tal razón, cuando la cité originalmente, la califiqué de fuente "atendible". Solo cuando me preguntaron, expliqué cual era. Fijate que, más allá de la orientación de sus programas y de lo que podamos o no estar en sintonía con los mismos, Sofofich no es un cómico. Posiblemente haya tomado la información del diccionario de lunfardo que nos facilitaron con el "link" que te reproduje. 
Cordialmente.
Rosariono


----------



## Vampiro

Rosariono said:


> Vampiro.
> Por tal razón, cuando la cité originalmente, la califiqué de fuente "atendible". Solo cuando me preguntaron, expliqué cual era. Fijate que, más allá de la orientación de sus programas y de lo que podamos o no estar en sintonía con los mismos, Sofofich no es un cómico. Posiblemente haya tomado la información del diccionario de lunfardo que nos facilitaron con el "link" que te reproduje.
> Cordialmente.
> Rosariono


Conozco muy bien el trabajo de Sofovich en televisión, así como el de los otros personajes mencionados que ahora están en el limbo de los hilos recortados.
No sé a qué te refieres con “atendible” tras tu aclaración; yo lo interpreté como confiable. Y para cualquier estudio serio no me parece ni una cosa ni la otra.
Esto no tiene que ver con que las palabras del animador me parezcan poco dignas de fe, sino con que toda investigación debe hacerse con fuentes especializadas.
Por ponerte un ejemplo relacionado con mi ámbito de trabajo (la ingeniería): si tengo que investigar acerca de un determinado problema, voy a las normas o códigos internacionales aplicables, no a un comentario de la revista _Muy Interesante_ o a lo que se dijo en un documental de televisión, por muy respetables que me parezcan la publicación o el canal en cuestión, porque tienen una orientación absolutamente diferente.
Saludos.
_


----------



## Rosariono

Vampiro said:


> Conozco muy bien el trabajo de Sofovich en televisión, así como el de los otros personajes mencionados que ahora están en el limbo de los hilos recortados.
> No sé a qué te refieres con “atendible” tras tu aclaración; yo lo interpreté como confiable.  Y para cualquier estudio serio no me parece ni una cosa ni la otra.
> Esto no tiene que ver con que las palabras del animador me parezcan poco dignas de fe, sino con que toda investigación debe hacerse con fuentes especializadas.
> Por ponerte un ejemplo relacionado con mi ámbito de trabajo (la ingeniería): si tengo que investigar acerca de un determinado problema, voy a las normas o códigos internacionales aplicables, no a un comentario de la revista _Muy Interesante_ o a lo que se dijo en un documental de televisión, por muy respetables que me parezcan la publicación o el canal en cuestión, porque tienen una orientación absolutamente diferente.
> En fin, espero que no nos borren, el tema me parece interesante y no creo que nos estemos desviando mucho de la pregunta original.
> Saludos.
> _


Me parece que nuestras disgregaciones son interesantes y se vinculan al caso en cuestión.
No entendí lo de "limbo de los hilos recortados".
Las fuentes están directamente vinculadas al objeto de la investigación.
Normalmente, si se rompe un vaso, sus trozos se tiran. Pero si estoy en arqueología, aquel trozo que quedó de aquella cultura, me sirve muchísimo de fuente de información.
Y en el caso en cuestión, el lunfardo, las fuentes son elásticas, porque no se trata de un habla académica.
Cordialmente.
Rosariono.


----------



## Mate

Aunque quede esa impresión (a nadie le gusta que le borren o le editen una intervención), los moderadores no nos deleitamos censurando; lo único que pedimos es que los que participan de una conversación no desvíen el tema porque si no, no nos queda más remedio que intervenir.

El tema de este hilo no es todo el lunfardo, ni cómo se categoriza todo el universo de fuentes confiables del lunfardo. Aunque el hecho de citar las fuentes siempre es recomendable, si nos vamos por ese lado terminamos olvidándonos del tema original.

El tema original es la palabra mina, y si existe un equivalente a dicha palabra en otros países. 

Gracias por su comprensión.


----------



## Rosariono

Mateamargo said:


> Aunque quede esa impresión (a nadie le gusta que le borren o le editen una intervención), los moderadores no nos deleitamos censurando; lo único que pedimos es que los que participan de una conversación no desvíen el tema porque si no, no nos queda más remedio que intervenir.
> 
> El tema de este hilo no es todo el lunfardo, ni cómo se categoriza todo el universo de fuentes confiables del lunfardo. Aunque el hecho de citar las fuentes siempre es recomendable, si nos vamos por ese lado terminamos olvidándonos del tema original.
> 
> El tema original es la palabra mina, y si existe un equivalente a dicha palabra en otros países.
> 
> Gracias por su comprensión.



Entiendo perfectamente.
Pido disculpas por haberme ido del tema.
Muchas gracias por la explicación.
Cordialmente.
Rosariono.


----------



## El peruano

El peruano said:


> *Mi pregunta es: ¿en sus países, cómo se refieren a las mujeres con las características señaladas?[/*QUOTE]
> 
> 
> Pues en mi país no usamos esa palabra, pero tenemos otras jergas, por ejemplo:
> 
> Germa, costilla, etc ... otras más que no recuerdo por ahora.


 

Por eso resalté la pregunta original...


----------



## Calambur

> Germa,


Me suena a *jermu,* el vesre de mujer (obvio). Por aquí también se dice así.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Ya han mencionado 'jeba' que también se usaba o usa en Cuba y ocasionalmente en España.
En España, oigo a mis hijos usar 'tronca', forma femenina de 'tronco', que empezó a utilizarse antes. Para dar énfasis 'tronco 'e jeba'.
Si ya tiene algunos años, se decía tiempo atrás 'jamona'. 
'Tía buena' ha perdido el matiz de ordinariez que tuvo hace tiempo. Ahora se oye tanto 'tía buena' como 'tío bueno', como un paso por la vía de la igualdad. 
'Bombón' lo dice casi todo.


----------

